# Does Applecare cover battery replacement?



## chaego (May 2, 2005)

hello guys i was wondering if Applecare covers battery replacement? cuz atm my Powerbook battery only holds 45minutes at fullcharge...

i still have applecare till October 2006 so i was wondering if i were to bring it to AppleStore in Yorkdale would they do a batter exchange under applecare warrenty? If so what documents do i need to bring with me? or just my Powerbook is ok thanks


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

http://www.apple.com/batteries/replacements.html

Notebook Owners

Your one year warranty includes replacement coverage for a defective battery. You can get replacement batteries for late models of Apple notebooks directly from the Apple Store.


I would think that means it's covered under Applecare. Just give them a call or drop into the Yorkdale location. I'd bring your original receipt just in case - they'll have the rest on file (Applecare status, etc.).


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## avra (Aug 3, 2005)

As Rick said, if your battery is just getting low in charge and such, after usage, they won't do anything for you. 
The only time they'll replace a battery under applecare is if it's actually defective.
I found that out the hard way.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

Well that answers a question in the back of my mind. The ole iBook's getting about an hour now on the battery. I guess I'll have to invest in a new one after the wedding.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

NBiBooker said:


> Well that answers a question in the back of my mind. The ole iBook's getting about an hour now on the battery. I guess I'll have to invest in a new one after the wedding.


You don't think you'll be plugged in all the time after that? (I guess you've met some married people--whatever that means...).


----------



## duper (May 7, 2006)

Its a grey area.

If Apple can say that your extremely short battery lifespan is "normal" then its not covered. When I went into Yorkdale they basically told me to call AppleCare. Its generally considered grey, so it wouldn't hurt to call and demand that your defective battery be replaced.


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

I don't remember exactly when they changed the policy but I think it was fall of 2004. If I was in your shoes and I purchased my Applecare before then, I'd be gettin' a new battery


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## 9mmCensor (Jan 27, 2006)

AFAIK: Battery life has some coverage under the warranty for battery life (1st year) and none under the APP (after 1 year, app is not a warranty).


----------



## duper (May 7, 2006)

9mmCensor said:


> AFAIK: Battery life has some coverage under the warranty for battery life (1st year) and none under the APP (after 1 year, app is not a warranty).


Minacsonian-
Well, unless its due to defect. Frankly, it can be argued that a battery that doesn't hold a charge is defective. Its normally when I ask for your next level.


----------



## chaego (May 2, 2005)

thanks guys, well looks like there's a applestore by eaton center now so ill just pop by and see what they say


----------



## let down (May 17, 2005)

i've another q about applecare -
if i am purchasing a new notebook now i got 1 yr warranty right?
if i were to purchase apple care - does it start from the day i purchase it meaning it would be better to wait before my 1 yr warranty is over and purchase applecare then for 1 year extra extended warranty?


----------



## 9mmCensor (Jan 27, 2006)

let down said:


> i've another q about applecare -
> if i am purchasing a new notebook now i got 1 yr warranty right?
> if i were to purchase apple care - does it start from the day i purchase it meaning it would be better to wait before my 1 yr warranty is over and purchase applecare then for 1 year extra extended warranty?


Apple care is 3 years. It starts when you purchase the computer.


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

Applecare is a 2 year extension which gives you 3 years total. It doesn't matter if you buy it the day you buy the notebook or the last day of the original 1 year.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

To be safe, I wouldn't wait until *just* before the original warranty is over. That way there can be no discrepancy between when you and Apple think the one year is up.

And to reiterate, it's a two-year extension on the original year.



Digital_Gary said:


> Applecare is a 2 year extension which gives you 3 years total. It doesn't matter if you buy it the day you buy the notebook or the last day of the original 1 year.





let down said:


> i've another q about applecare -
> if i am purchasing a new notebook now i got 1 yr warranty right?
> if i were to purchase apple care - does it start from the day i purchase it meaning it would be better to wait before my 1 yr warranty is over and purchase applecare then for 1 year extra extended warranty?


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

Also it extends the phone support from 90 days to a full year if you get it early which can save you some hassles. Also, whenever I've procrastinated about buying Applecare, I usually forget or have other things to do with the money they the 1 year deadline rolls around. Highly recommended for a laptop.


----------

